# Thoughts on CCW Holsters?



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Well I went and compared the XDS and shield today. Well the shield won me over. The way it felt in my hand was a lot better than the xds and so was the trigger pull. So looks like I am getting the Shield 9mm. Now in regards to that with this pistol or any pistol that y'all carry inside the waist band; what has been the most comfortable holster that y'all have had? I am currently looking at Crossbreed's Super Tuck Deluxe. Any other suggestion? Also do any of y'all carry in front of the hip appendix style? I don't know if I can carry in front of my hip. Thought of the barrel of the pistol pointing at my manhood just doesn't soot me. But I have looked it up, that in a vehicle it is faster to draw. Any thoughts on that too? Sorry for all the questions. I'm just asking because I always carried my LCP in a pocket holster. I appreciate all of y'alls input.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

You may want to look at White Hat holsters, I'm happy with mine. Here's some good info for you.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

For IWB look at the Pro series by these guys. You won't be dissapointed.

https://n82tactical.com/holster-options


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Friend of mine has a sneaky pete. I tried it for a few days and I am going to get one. Here's the link, good luck: http://www.sneakypeteholsters.com/glock-27-sneaky-pete-holster-belt-clip/


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Crossbreed super tuck is an awesome iwb with the horsehide but the wait time has gotten pretty long. For a cheaper, faster local version, check out HR custom holsters out of Navarre. I've gotten a few of his holsters and alongside my crossbreeds they are almost identical. The horsehide is a little softer on the HR; comparable to after the crossbreed breaks in.

Very good retention in the kydex shell just like my crossbreeds. Can flip the holster upside down and still retains the handgun.

Dave is the owner and a nice guy. [email protected]


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't carry IWB but from what I've read, there's nothing like a Milt Sparks. The wait is pretty long though. I think their Versa Max is the most popular.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

I use a crossbreed qwick clip for my ruger sp101. Super comfortable and quick to take on and off. Check out oldfaithful holsters. Similar to crossbreed but you can get kits that you assemble yourself and save some money. My wife loves her sneaky pete for her lcp.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've used UBG holsters for all my needs. 

http://www.ubgholsters.com/

Started out as a one man thing and he called himself the ugly bald guy. Hence the name UBG holsters. Haha.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Check out Old Faithful Holsters. They come in different degrees of assembly so you can get them cheaper. Just keep up with all the extra hardware because you will have to adjust it after the leather breaks in.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

I use a Foxx hybrid iwb ,they're made in the USA and pretty inexpensive compaired to other brands most basic models sell for around $40 but they have a ton of options so you can customize you holster,they even have designs for the ladys

Http://www.foxxholsters.com/


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I have SHTF Holster and love it! It was about $60.00. I didn't even realize this was my thread. It has been a little while. haha


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

+1 on the crossbreed supertuck. I've had mine since 2009 and its my go to carry holster. From fishing shorts to fine suits, it does a great job. The leather is very smooth against the skin once broken in and being able to tuck a shirt in while carrying is *very* nice for deep concealment is a must. I've seen some similar designs from competitors, but CB customer service is top notch if you have an issue.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Just ordered two of these Sneaky Pete. One for wife's 38 and one for my LC9. It looks like a cell phone case and no need to wear a cover up shirt. You can't see any part of the gun.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*two words*

Versa carry. Its what I use. Not bulky just the pistol in your waistband.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

KingMe!!! said:


> Versa carry. Its what I use. Not bulky just the pistol in your waistband.


I like the versa. I have been using it about a year. I have tried several others, but it is the best as far as carrying the LC9 goes. Really very comfortable if I get it in the sweet spot.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I carry a Glock 27 in a Sneaky Pete nylon holster and love it. I have a paddle holster and a IWB holster. The Sneaky Pete is my favorite. With my attire it is easy to cover.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I carry a Sheild 9 in a Galco King Tuck. 
Most comfortable holster I have ever had.


----------

